# Pigeons and heat



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How do pigeons handle the heat. It's about 95 out today and about 85 in the loft. One Yb is panting a bit.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They do very well. Make sure they have access to an aviary, some shade, plenty of water to drink, good air circulation, bathing and/or shower from the hose.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They can handle it  They don't sweat so I'm not surprised they're panting - I would be too!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

raftree3 said:


> How do pigeons handle the heat. It's about 95 out today and about 85 in the loft. One Yb is panting a bit.


Have them turn on the AC and get a cool drink then they will do just fine. NOW really they do fine. Except for racing in the heat as it slows them down They have to get a drink. Loft temps can get into the 100s as long as they have plenty of water. NOW you might want to besure they do have more then enough water . And like other said an aivery would not hurt. MOVING AIR. plus the old bath water.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Pigeons don't swet the way they cool down is to pant and breath hard, if only one of them was panting the rest were not hot yet.
Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Pigeons don't have sweat gland so they just open their mouth, stick their tongue and cool off--panting. To cool off I give my birds bath and obviously fresh water to drink. Obviously if their loft is too hot make sure you get some good ventilation there.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You may also want to change out the water more often with some cold since I imagine it heats up pretty quickly out there. I know my friend in CA has told me of 100+ degrees and he refreshes the water when he can to keep them cool. And I agree, baths are great! I'm sure the birds would really enjoy that. Pigeons are most comfortable in 65-75 degrees, but they can handle all kinds of weather


----------

